
Your next project needs a white-hat jerk - MaysonL
http://floate.com.au/2014/10/next-project-needs-white-hat-jerk/
======
kjs3
No project should ever be released that hasn't been used by a pack of 12yo
boys for a week or two. 12yo boys given access to unlimited energy drinks.

